
Ask HN: Why is there no open-source solution to migrate WA Android to iPhone? - siddharthgoel88
I have recently bought an iPhone and to my surprise I found that there is no free solution available on the internet to migrate your WhatsApp history from Android to iPhone. I noticed there are few paid solutions like dr.fone which claim to do that for a fee. Then I guess technically it is possible, right?<p>So did anyone not try it write an open-source solution? I plan to explore it and willing to write up script&#x2F;solution&#x2F;playbook if it is possible to be done in max 2 days of effort. Any ideas&#x2F;suggestions?
======
garybot
Hello friend, I am not an iPhone user myself but I would like to collaborate
with you on this project if possible. You can contact me at
graybot666@gmail.com. Cheers.

